# New App Navigation



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

Article in the paper says Uber is rolling out their new in-app navigation system
designed to be much better for Uber drivers than Google Maps or Waze.
It sounds like a beta test rollout.

I wouldn't be surprised if the test drivers signed a confidentiality agreement.

So, anybody here got it yet?
Spill the beans.


----------



## ChirstanRoth (Mar 12, 2017)

Nope don't that yet.


----------



## Jfo (Aug 3, 2016)

I have it - it works great so far!!!
I don't like the map going dark at night but other than that its very similar to google maps navigation.
You can turn voice off but leave volum up - and you can either always have north up or the direction that you drive is up - very easy to toggle between the two.


----------



## Rgar (Jul 26, 2016)

How do u know when u have the app?


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Is the Android version out yet? Google play still has V3.129.1 which is what I'm running, no in-app nav, and I'm not seeing any options to update.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

I think most drivers should already have the new map navigation... Ive had it in my area since just after new years. Nothing special, but it does look better and I love that it goes dark for nighttime driving, its a lot easier on the eyes. Think of it like the Waze app when its nighttime it darkens the image so that bright image isn't distracting for driving. I like it overall


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Matty760 said:


> I think most drivers should already have the new map navigation... Ive had it in my area since just after new years. Nothing special, but it does look better and I love that it goes dark for nighttime driving, its a lot easier on the eyes. Think of it like the Waze app when its nighttime it darkens the image so that bright image isn't distracting for driving. I like it overall


So are you running Android or Apple? If Android, what version is your app?


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

I run Apple IOS 10.2.1 on iPhone 6s app version 3.147.2


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Matty760 said:


> I think most drivers should already have the new map navigation... Ive had it in my area since just after new years. Nothing special, but it does look better and I love that it goes dark for nighttime driving, its a lot easier on the eyes. Think of it like the Waze app when its nighttime it darkens the image so that bright image isn't distracting for driving. I like it overall


Nope. Not in Connecticut at least. You seem to imply it is similar to Google Maps and Waze. Any significant differences?
I'm most interested in comparative speed and completeness of map database.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Tampa market here with Android, still not seeing this update. Looking forward to the night display.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Android doesn't have 'in app' navigation. Android refers you to Google Maps or Waze.


----------



## Navy Vet (Sep 29, 2016)

I dont like it as good as Google Maps or Waze!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

dolllarchaser said:


> Android doesn't have 'in app' navigation. Android refers you to Google Maps or Waze.


Android *does *have 'in app' navigation, under the "old" system, but it does not compare to either Google Maps or Waze. Still, I find it useful at night to get close to a particular address without seeing the street numbers.


Navy Vet said:


> I dont like it as good as Google Maps or Waze!


I agree, but the "new" system appears to come much closer to the functionality of Google Maps and Waze. I would like a comparative evaluation from someone who has tried both.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

I can tell you from experience of using waze and the in app navigation that Waze is still slightly better. However the new in app comes very close. I like doing in app cuz it allows you to still see the passengers name and other info on the ride plus if another ride request comes through it's easy to see the type of ride and surge amount. Waze advantage is showing cops and traffic. However the in app does have a little bit of traffic info on the route and shows where there might be some delays but it's not perfect. Overall the 2 are so close that I'd choose in app right now over Waze so I don't have to keep switching back between apps to complete the trip etc. I have to do that now with Lyft since they don't have in app navigation so I have to use Waze for that.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Maven said:


> Android *does *have 'in app' navigation, under the "old" system, but it does not compare to either Google Maps or Waze. Still, I find it useful at night to get close to a particular address without seeing the street numbers. //snip//


In iOS navigation is automatically enabled. This is what I interpreted as 'in app'. Whereas in Android, you have to specify which mapping you want to use and then Uber 'passes' destination coordinates to the chosen app. While this happens seamlessly to the user, the android version is actually using a third party app for navigation (out of app). What is the "old" system?


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

tirebiter said:


> Article in the paper says Uber is rolling out their new in-app navigation system
> designed to be much better for Uber drivers than Google Maps or Waze.
> It sounds like a beta test rollout.
> 
> ...


Waze is the only nav app I can consistently hear. Google maps sound is so faint it is barely audible. Uber nav will stop and start sound for no reason. I have everything turned up high. With waze I can always hear directions, in fact I usually have to turn down the volume.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I like it because it is much faster to start navigation once a trip comes in, giving more time to navigate the first turn especially if it is soon.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I have the new Uber maps feature... it states clearly it is a "beta" mode One problem that I am most definitely having is that since the beta version of Google maps for Uber emerged I can no longer answer incoming rider phone calls. I see that there is a call but tapping on "answer" does nothing. I have to wait until they give up and then I can call them back. I've already had one pax cancel the intended ride when I could not answer his call.


----------



## minivanman (Jul 28, 2016)

no app update here nyc market. I think they will roll out soon


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

OK, I solved the answering phone calls thru the app when I read somewhere that I could answer calls by clicking on the home key. That does work.

Another problem that I am having does not happen every day, but apparently there are spots in the city where WiFi signals are so strong they confuse the UBER app. This morning I was answering a ping for Charles St in Bridgeport. I was on Main St. All I needed to do was make a right onto Charles and I would have been at the pick up spot. I clicked on the ping, I accepted the drive... and then I got a message saying that the Uber App had lost the signal. I waited nearby and watched another Uber driver stop in front of the building and pick a guy up.

I know it was not personal, but it still annoyed me.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> but apparently there are spots in the city where WiFi signals are so strong they confuse the UBER app ... and then I got a message saying that the Uber App had lost the signal.


More than likely it was just a building or other obstruction causing a momentary loss of signal.


----------



## carlrjr (Mar 5, 2017)

Here in Cedar Rapids IA this morning I opened my Driver app and noticed the map background was much more Uber than Google. Account, Settings showed two nav choices: Uber Driver (Recommended) and Google Maps [at the moment I do not have Waze installed; I find my relatively ancient Samsung Note4 speaks the turns to late].

I was looking forward to giving it a go during a slower time, but alas, an hour later it was back to the way it was yesterday (Google maps used for Home screen, and Uber Driver was no longer a nav choice).

I also noticed recently that "Promotions" box no longer show; I assume if there's ever another one in my area (last one was St. Patrick's Day) it will reappear.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

carlrjr said:


> ...I also noticed recently that "Promotions" box no longer show; I assume if there's ever another one in my area (last one was St. Patrick's Day) it will reappear.


You may display all current Promotions at any time. Tap "Earnings" on the bottom of the main screen. Next, tap "Promotions", which should appear directly under "Total Weekly Payout".


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey: CARLRJR
Last year I read thru all the tech bulletin boards and decided that a Samsung Galaxy J3 2016 would work with the Uber App. I got it thru my carrier (Consumer Cellular) for $125. My phone bill which includes 2 gigs of data runs me $55 a month.

I never had a need for a smart phone before I became a UBER driver. I only use it as a cell phone and for UBER driving. I may well junk it when I am done with this gig. I don't particularly enjoy being with or in communication with, other people. (Despite these posts...) Just now I have 2 cats in the bedroom with me and 3 feral cats on my back porch eating a late supper. I put up a pet igloo and a waterproof canvas tent so that they can stay dry and warm tonight.

I had a banner announcement on the bottom of my " UBER home" screen that a Driver's Update was available. Last Update I did not bother until UBER suspended my ability to work. Not wanting to go thru that again I downloaded yesterdays update immediately. It is still not perfect... in the last 24 hours I have seen the "UBER cannot connect to Maps" note about 7 times. That NEVER had happened to me before.

The Promotions tab did appear on the bottom of my pay screen. As usual.

I did lose a trip today. Picked up a guy in Stratford and forgot to "start the trip"... when I went to terminate the trip at the end the App told me that I had messed up and did I want it to re-calibrate the trip? I said yes and promptly lost all the data. I checked the "waybill" and there was no trace of the last trip. I sent the particulars into UBER but so far the problem has not been rectified.


----------

